# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  The Mighty Dow

## Rosemary

A nice story-Isadore York, the Mighty Dow, recently hosted a three week Steel Pan Music Summer  Workshop in Philipsburg.  150 students participated. Wonderful.

----------


## Peter NJ

Nice! I have a Steel Pan,can't really play it worth a darn but it's the sweetest sounding instrument ever invented.

----------


## LindaP

Is steel pan different than steel drum?
  We are having a "caribbean party" August 5th, with a 4 piece steel drum band, yahoo!!!!

----------


## amyb

Linda it sure sounds like fun

----------


## LindaP

Come on up to Albany Amy!!!!

----------


## amyb

Thanks Linda. I have to take a rain check,OK?  I wish you good weather and a happy time.

----------


## LindaP

Thanks Amy, I hope its nice, we have over 80 people coming; and happily our kids, getting our son out of the Chilean winter for a week!!!!!

----------


## amyb

He has made a good decision. There's no place like home.

----------


## NikiC

Very interesting !

----------

